# PAH and untrue advice.. again!



## CheekoAndCo (Jun 17, 2009)

Went in today and there was a piggie in the adoption bit. I liked her and decided to get her to put in with Honey but when I told them this they said they legaly can't sell me her because babies aren't safe in with adults  I pointed out if that was true then baby piggies wouldn't be safe with their mum and they also naturaly live in groups. She started getting ratty telling me they know what they are talking about because they get trained so I told her I know what I'm talking about because I've had enough guinea pigs to know what is safe and clearly they get taught alot of crap. 

As you can imagine saying that didn't go down well  She walked away anoyed so I decided to put my £50 worth of stuff I was buying back and go elsewhere. So they lost out on a sale and a good home! Hardly worth my time complaining because I'll probaly get told they are right


----------



## Petitepuppet (May 30, 2009)

Dont get me started on PAH staff


----------



## petzplazaUK (Feb 21, 2011)

omg their training is probably done by somebody who has never owned a pet in their life and done by textbook, step daughter went to get rats years ago and they refused because of the cage she had ready for them (which was plenty big enough) she too went elsewhere.
hope u find ur piggy a friend hun


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

iv been told that by pah before, they got a right ear bashing and they retreated red faced, should really add another rule to dealing with pet stores

never tell them what you intend to do :lol:


----------



## CheekoAndCo (Jun 17, 2009)

Lil Miss said:


> iv been told that by pah before, they got a right ear bashing and they retreated red faced, should really add another rule to dealing with pet stores
> 
> never tell them what you intend to do :lol:


I realised that rule after saying 

I should have asked the instore vet to confirm this but I doubt he is going to go against their advice 

Never mind we have a girlie piggie reserved from a rescue. Don't know what one yet but hopefully over the next week or 2 we will get to pick


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

the poor staff its probably in one of the training packs or videos there forced in to reading and believing. I'm sure if they had any personal experience with guineas then they would know that its not right.


----------



## Genie (Feb 23, 2010)

Completely agree, they probably think they're doing right by the animal. Not their fault, the companies inadequate training. At one point i wanted to get a job there so i could point customers in a better direction for cages etc.
PAH staff sold me 2 brother gerbils a couple of years ago.....then we had 2 litters of babies :glare:


----------



## foxxy cleopatra (Nov 18, 2008)

pah told me my male hammy was female...when i saw him or her as she was at the time...i was like...''that girl hamster has balls'' hahaha you know what? pah has a really high rating on mary porta's shopping website!!! it must be the staff faking it!! take a look!


----------



## jamie1977 (Jan 17, 2011)

This is not my view(I would never work for PAH), but copied and pasted off a website...........

As an employee of pah i must say that what most people have written is to be believed. (both bad and good). Pah do genrally try and care about the welfare, however the field based team and h/o staff are only after more money in the tills, thus pushing extra pressure on store staff to do more. One incident that springs to mind is the area manager telling the store to order more fish to make the tanks look really full, when challenged about the welfare, we were told, fish deaths are not on the store targets as they werent ours so just order more! I have seen some shocking sights in my time at pah, staff walking back on g/pigs and breaking there backs on the shop floor whilst trying to catch them, staff being biten and throwing the animals back into the cages in anger, managers have been overheard saying it was cheaper to euthenase a poorly animal rather than take to the vets to be put down, dying fish placed into a bag with water and then put into the frezzer to kill. The biggest problem is that visits from the authorities are known before they happen, all paperwork is completed and back dated so to look like a good job is being completed all of the time. Head office visits do not focus on animal welfare, and when it does, it is never followed up. 
I was informed by my store manager several times not to fully clean pens on the floor as we had a lot of work to do!! Feels as if some times that the animals were a burden or as previously stated just another piece of stock. 

On a good note however, they do try to get staff fully trained and the training process is exceptional, they try to get advanced nutrition across to all customers to enable better animal care. 

In my opinion, visit pah for food and accessories but not for animals or fish.


----------

